# Mondia Special - 1980 (I think)



## Coalfield (Mar 27, 2021)

As a new poster, not sure if my lightweight bikes should be posted in Lightweights or International?

Anyway, the Mondia is 531SL tubing so here it shall go.  After a short test ride I felt the frame's responsiveness and that it could be easily made to fit like a glove.  I bought it complete - from a Seattle man who subsequently became a riding companion and friend, the best kind of deal.   Campa NR most everywhere, Cinelli stem & bars.  The color is a favorite and the lining is really nice.

More pics shortly.


----------



## juvela (Mar 27, 2021)

-----

machine resembles this one, also belonging to an enthusiast in the Seattle area and also dated as 1980...





-----


----------



## Coalfield (Mar 27, 2021)

Updated from as purchased = new saddle, longer stem, durable Schwalbe tubular tires for the 'bike lane' road miles it gets and light off-road, clipless.


----------



## juvela (Mar 27, 2021)

-----

...its a wild wood out there...

---

the owner of this example writes that it is the Special model yet it is kitted much more modestly than the subject machine

any tubing transfer it may have once worn is long excised; ends are Campag 1010

from the fittings it appears to hail from the 1974-75 time

owner did not get any history as she purchased machine at a flea market in CH




































-----


----------



## Coalfield (Mar 27, 2021)




----------

